# Car Park Scams



## Guest (Jul 6, 2019)

My local "Neighbourhood Watch" scheme has recently issued the following warning concerning a recent spate of car park scams in the area, mainly at supermarket car parks. I thought I'd share this information (it's not a joke of any kind).

_"*Car Park Scams*__
__
Most scams are cleverly designed so that they're easy to fall for, and those listed below relating to scams in car parks are no different. 
_
_Types_

_1. You should not respond to notes left on your windscreens that claim your car has been involved in an accident, either in the car park or elsewhere. Such notes normally give a name and a phone number for the driver to call. Those who do call are then pumped for personal information that may be used for criminal purposes._
_
2. In a variant of this scam, the telephone number given on the note is a premium rate number set up by the fraudsters. Calling the number will run up a huge phone bill as the criminals will do everything they can to keep you on the line for as long as possible._
_
3. You may have been targeted by someone who has damaged their own car and is trying to pin the blame on you, so that they can report you to their insurance company. If the note youreceive accuses you of causing damage to another car in the car park, don't be tempted to check your own car for scratch marks, as they may have waited for you to start inspecting your car to snap pictures, which could be used as 'evidence' that you were aware you'd hit another vehicle.
_
_Action_
_
If you return to your car and find a suspicious looking note on the windscreen, do not read it but get in your car and immediately and drive away from the area. Once safely away, read the note and if it is similar in content to any of those above you should either ignore it or, if you feel so inclined, report he matter to the police, saying where you were parked, retaining the note for them to use as evidence. _
_
Never call the telephone number that you have been given on a note left on your car. There is no legal obligation on you to call a telephone number left on your car at the scene, whatever reason may be given"._


----------

